# Do you have a remote car starter?



## Babkis (Nov 20, 2005)

I,ve got an '05 330ci and park it outside. I can really use a remote starter.
Visited my trusted car electronics guy and he said that its impossible to install one in 2003-later BMW, since the onboard computer "shuts everything off within a few hours after the key is removed in order to save battery life. A key needs to be in the ignition in order for all the electronics to come back to life. When using a remote starter, a car is started suddenly while it's "asleep" and apparently it fries the onboard computer"
Can anyone confirm this?
If you got one installed in a 2003-later BMW: Which model car, what brand remote starter, who installed it, please.
THANKS
P.S. Called local BMW dealer already. No, they don't do it. No, they don't even recomend it to be done by someone else.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Also, if your car is manual, the clutch needs to be pressed before the engine will start.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

I called my buddy that is an installer at at high end car audio & security store, he says no go on your BMW.


----------



## Babkis (Nov 20, 2005)

Call me stupid, but I searched the forums after I posted the thread. 
It looks like others have tried unsucsessfuly. Someone suggested an auxilary heater unit to be installed in the car to warm up the interior. Has anyone tried that, perhaps?

Oh, I forgot to mention: it's an automatic.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

BMW is one of the easiest cars to do a Remote Start and alarm in.
I have been doing them for years I am a supervisor for a huge company. 
The only BMW's I dont recommend doing is models with I-Drive, which is usually newer 5, 7 series and now 2006 3 series too, they have some kind of special ribbon controlled ignition switch and also the electronics an the car dont allow you to connect high current draw components to the ignition system, I havent tried so I dont have too much info on that.

It is not impossible to have remote start on 2003 - up (I have a 2004 with a remote start)

You can do a remote start on 3 series if it is the older style up to 2005 - -


----------



## jaster (Dec 15, 2005)

*1986 528*

Does anyone know how hard it is to install a remote starter in an older 528e. It is a automatic, 1986. Do I need any special parts or anything? Any recommended starter systems? Any tips? I want to install this for the wife for x-mas.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Babkis said:


> I,ve got an '05 330ci and park it outside. I can really use a remote starter.
> Visited my trusted car electronics guy and he said that its impossible to install one in 2003-later BMW, since the onboard computer "shuts everything off within a few hours after the key is removed in order to save battery life. A key needs to be in the ignition in order for all the electronics to come back to life. When using a remote starter, a car is started suddenly while it's "asleep" and apparently it fries the onboard computer"
> Can anyone confirm this?
> If you got one installed in a 2003-later BMW: Which model car, what brand remote starter, who installed it, please.
> ...


Response to your question from tech support person at largest remote start maker in the world...

03-05 3 series no problems. When you activate the 556U module it
presents the key to the vehicle which, along with powering the ignition
wires, wakes up the electronics just as if you stuck a key in the
ignition cylinder.

New generation 5, 7 series, and probably the new 06 3 series, have a
data module right on the ignition cylinder. No way to do remote start
yet.​


----------



## miragevo (Dec 18, 2005)

el_duderino said:


> Response to your question from tech support person at largest remote start maker in the world...
> 
> 03-05 3 series no problems. When you activate the 556U module it
> presents the key to the vehicle which, along with powering the ignition
> ...


How do I activate the 556U module? Can you give me a very detailed explanation or directions on how to actually install the remote start or where I can go in Long Island, NY to get this done before Christmas. This would be potentially a last minute present for my wife. Thanks.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

The 556U module is installed with the remote starter and is activated when you press the "start" button.

I don't know LI that well... I think that Street Effectz across the river in colonia NJ would do a great job for you, though. www.streeteffectz.com .


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

miragevo said:


> How do I activate the 556U module? Can you give me a very detailed explanation or directions on how to actually install the remote start or where I can go in Long Island, NY to get this done before Christmas. This would be potentially a last minute present for my wife. Thanks.


Try PC Richard & Son, they have experienced installers and would have no problem with the remote start in your BMW...Where in LI


----------



## bullpaws (Nov 12, 2005)

*Remote Start*

Which model you recomend for 1998 528? How about to install a relay to control the starter and program your key for 2 pulses to start it? How this is done? Is there a diagram?
Thanks


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't understand exactly what you're saying. 

A remote start has many relays in it and sometimes more installed with it. It's not a "relay" per se. 

In CAN, there are many brands of remote start and many installers - more than in the States.


----------

